# for those that use hair and makeup artists



## fyeo (Dec 9, 2014)

Say you have a boudoir event where you have 2 or more clients lined up - do you pay your hmua by the day or by the client?  And what is the going rate?

The ones I've talked to all want $60+ to come out to do hair and makeup, im just wondering if that is high or average.  I plan on doing a mini special for valentines day and at that rate my profit margin will be small if they don't buy any add ons.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 10, 2014)

It depends on how many sessions in a day, but generally by the session.


----------



## fyeo (Dec 11, 2014)

What do you end up paying them by the session?  They seem to to charge double for coming to do the hair than they do if you went to them


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2014)

It depends a LOT on their talent and portfolio, and what you want them to do, but I would expect to pay anywhere from $50 + kit fee for someone competent, but maybe not super-experienced to $150 or more for an expert doing a really complicated job.  Rates tend to vary by region however.  Double for onsite seems about right.


----------



## psreilly (Dec 11, 2014)

Personally all the MUA I use are free. A lot of them will work for free early in their careers to develop their books, much like a photographer doing test shoots with agencies. I've rarely come across one that isn't good or at least decent. 

As far as the rate, it's tough to say, but if they're asking for way more than you're willing just keep looking there's plenty of MUA


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Check the beautician schools in your area to see if any students  would do it for the experience.   My neighbor recently receuved her license but still gives us free cuts and what not so she keeps getting experience.   When she applied for some jobs I had to be her guinea pig/model to show that she could do a full cut, dye and highlights in a certain amount of time.  If there are no schools in your area then I would say $60 for someone with experience to come to you is pretty cheap.  When I got married it was about $200 for hair and makeup and I went to them (it was also my regular hair place, I didn't go anywhere special).

Also wanted to add - if you find a student willing to do it for free or even dirt cheap be sure to offer them one or two shots of the work they did (one showing just the hair and one the makeup) for her portfolio for future job applications.


----------

